# Should nare be clear?



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Does the white "blop" in the nare warrant a talk/visit with the vet? Chiribiri has been making a little "peep" noise a few times a day (intermittent, doesn't sound like a sneeze?), sometimes after he does the whole-body ruffle thing. Hard to see if he's got something similar in the other one, he doesn't hold still and is terrified of the camera.









**Please excuse the red all over his face and above his cere, I'm not very good with the antibiotics, he's got 3.5 weeks to go  Vet said he'll help clean up his face when done. I tried with a qtip, that was a massive failure (resulted in him not even doing a wing lift in the mornings for over a week).


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes the nares should be clear, can you send this picture to the vet and let them take a look at it? You must be giving Vibramycin (doxycycline) I have used that sticky pink med several times, just when you think you have a good aim into the mouth they suddenly move their head.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Okay, thank you. I'll send to vet - I wonder if it is related to our weather in so cal, we've had a bit of a heat wave, and it's been super dry. Yes, doxycycline. I wish I knew whether I was actually getting the drop into him or not ugh. 3.5 weeks of this torture left, hoping he regains his weight and keeps it!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ask the vet about giving injections of it rather than giving it orally.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

All right, I will. You mentioned that in a previous discussion, after which I looked it up and it seemed.. more complicated.. so I resolved to do better with the drops, but now I'm still struggling. Based on internet, injections would be 1-2x/wk for 4-5 weeks, and assuming it'd be the vet who administers this. I suspect vet will suggest completing the oral dose, monitor him closely, and if his weight remains low or reduces, then do the injections next. I almost wish I could leave chiribiri with the vet for the remaining 3.5 weeks for oral treatments.

Nare clear this morning. I had perfect delivery of meds, too, and after about 30s of me coaxing him to swallow them, it looked like he did. I let him back in, he fluttered and probably about half the drop was thrown everywhere _sigh_ His overall feather color seems to be "brighter" as well, it might be from the ~1hr of daily dappled sunlight over the past week. Photo still blurry, he's tough to capture in the cage!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you capturing him in daylight to give the meds?


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

No, I take him to a toilet room in the bathroom, close the door, dim the lights - I do this before official "wake up" time and "bed time" (right now around 6:30 am/pm). He's super easy to catch this way, with minimal fright. Once caught, I transfer him to a towel, which makes it easier to pinch his neck and minimize the head wriggling. I then up the lights so I can see. He's still able to wriggle his head a bit, but I rest one side against my knee. When I release him he has sheer terror on his face, beak slightly open, a bit of panting, remains still for 2-3 minutes, then flutters and relaxes. I haven't seen him sleep with his head turned back into his wing, he sleeps ready for flight. He's not at home yet 

Ohh.. "tough to capture in cage" -- "capture" as in photo, not by hand


----------

